# 
!  ..     63.30   ..       60.30.1; 60.30.2; 60.30.3; 60.30.4      ?

----------


## mvf

.   .

----------

> .   .


   .. 63.30     ,      .. ..

----------


## mvf

?

----------

> ?


   ..     .

----------


## mvf

"" 63.3  .

----------


## tcherri

! , ,     -  .          -    -                .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## YULIY N

24011  01.01.2011        ?

----------

> 24011  01.01.2011        ?


 :yes:

----------


## Ski-lovers

> .


..     ,     ?
     ,     ,   .

----------


## echinaceabel

*Ski-lovers,*



> ,     ,   .


     -        ,     -      .



> ..     ,     ?


     -    -      (),   ( 01.01.2011.   129- " ..."   ,         ()   3 ,       (  - 3        ,  - .3 .14.25   -    - 5000 ).
*,        -  .*
  : "      ,  :
-      ,     ;
-           ;
-    ,       ;
-           ;
-        ;
-           ,      ,   ;
-                 .

**  ** -   ,    -*    - * (*..   * ),  (3    - ) - .3   . 
 , ,  ** ,   52 " ...",    - 52.1 (    ",       - , 52.11 -   ").
   , ,            3,4  ..    -    ,         (  ).
          ,      (), -          (,   -  52.1, 52.22,   70.1).
*, , - ,  *  (,   ):
1.    ;
2.     (    -);
3.     ;
4.      ;
5.       (,      );
6. ,  -    .
** - ,      , ,     ,          ( ).

----------


## Ski-lovers

*echinaceabel*, !

----------

> 24011  01.01.2011        ?


  ?     .       ..

----------


## 777

- .13001-1 ,
  (.            1 ,   ,   ),    2,3       , 
   - 4 .
 14001-1 , 2
 (   1   ,     2)
  -  6 .,

----------

> - .13001-1 ,
>   (.            1 ,   ,   ),    2,3       , 
>    - 4 .
>  14001-1 , 2
>  (   1   ,     2)
>   -  6 .,


   13001         , "1"       .  14001    ,        .   ,    46-      . -   .

----------


## 777

-  13001         , "1"       . 
  1      ,              -1  2??   .

 14001    ,        .  14001 ,               ,.   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 14001 ,               ,.   .


       14001 (    -         ).  ,       -      ,       (,  ,),    14001   -        (  )  ()  -    ,    -   -      (  -  ).

----------


## Valeriy65

,   (24001)   ?  ?  ,   3 ,   ? 
!

----------


## step7707

,   ,    :        , 
1.      24011  ?  ?      .
2.  ()     ?
3.       ,       ?
4.       ,          ?

----------


## help_little_buh

,   ,     14001  , -       :Frown:

----------

.            1,   ,   2,  .

----------


## help_little_buh

**, !!!!  :Wow:

----------

,        ,   14001,      312 ,     13001,    13001    (     ),        .

----------

(        )  ,        13001.  ,    ""   . 2.7  3.1 (..       ) -  ?

----------


## .

!
    ,         .
      2-   ??? (   ).
.

----------


## 777

,       ?

----------

> 2-   ??? (   ).
> .

----------


## gtw86

!  , ,       52.44.3   ,               52.4  52.44 ??    ?   !

----------

.  52.44 ,   52.44.3

----------

.  1995  .   8   .        .            .      ,   .14001 . 1, 2   .  ?      ,   ?   ?        ? 
.

----------


## Stelssv

14001      ?   ?

----------


## Leila

.

----------

,   ,   ,   ,    (2002)       ,     . ? .14001? !

----------


## natas

!      ,   .   :      ,  .    :
60.22
81.41
80.10.3
80.40
93.05
   ,   .
 :   ,..        ?

----------

, ,          .
 , .  51.53.23, : 45.21.1,    45.45, 45.44.1, 45.42,    ,   ,      ,  .   ?

----------


## Leila

**,  .      ( ,    ..)

----------

:       ,     ,         ( ,    ).    ?   ?

----------


## Leila

> ,         ( ,    ).    ?   ?


    .  ,     ,  ,   .

----------

,       :-)

----------


## SERKAM

.   . .     13001 14001  ..     . ( )
nalog  .   ru    /el_usl/no_software/prog_ur/3776252/

----------


## Leila

> 13001 14001  ..


, ...

----------

,      ,     .          .

----------

**,  ?

----------

52.11 -         + 52.12?   52.2 -        ?  52.47

----------

52.1  52.2  ,     ,   

 ,   ,      ,  . .. 52.11  52.12 

52.47   



52.48.31	    ,   ,

----------


## arli

:      13001 (    )  .  52.6      56.2     ( )  ?    ?  .

----------


## Geracentre

?  ?

----------


## Leila

*arli*,       ,    14001    ,  .

----------

!
, ,   .   .   .   .     .     ,       800 .     ?!!!

----------

> ,   ,   ,   ,    (2002)       ,     . ? .14001? !


       ,  - .
   .  .    .      ?

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
   14001
 -       -    13001

----------

> **, 
>    14001
>  -       -    13001


   .

----------


## Svet*

,  ,             ,   ,      :Smilie:   ...         ...   -...

----------

> -...


       ?

----------


## Svet*

> ?


                                   10 .

----------


## Svet*

,          ,

----------



----------


## Stelssv

.
       (   ,    ).
  ,         ,   -    ,      ,         .      10 ,        10 .
 ..       ,  ,              (   ).           .

  ,       .

----------

! ,  ..        ,    ,      ,   .       ?      -        ?

----------

*Stelssv*,  



> **                   10 .


 



> ** .


  ,   -

----------


## Svet*

> .
>        (   ,    ).
>   ,         ,   -    ,      ,         .      10 ,        10 .
>  ..       ,  ,              (   ).           .
> 
>   ,       .


 !    .  -   ,   -  .     ,   ,   .

, ,    ,   .
       7  10  (  - )

----------


## Svet*

63.12.4 "    "

----------


## Stelssv

> .  -   ,   -  .     ,   ,   .


  ,         + 10   ,    ? 

   10.  ,  ,      ?

----------


## Svet*

> ,         + 10   ,    ? 
> 
>    10.  ,  ,      ?


  10 .    ,   .  ,    ()   .

----------


## _lyly_

> *arli*,       ,    14001    ,  .



   14001, ,        13001

----------


## Leila

> 


    ?      ,    13001 .       14001.

----------


## harvester

!
   (52.61.2),   . 
      51...,         ?

----------

*harvester*,  .      ,     .     ?

----------


## harvester

.

----------

*harvester*,    ,

----------


## Dyun

(1 .),    ..
   14001 :
1 .

  . 1  . 4
     .   ? ,   1 .       (, ,  .)      1 . 
. 2  3    ? 
, .

----------

!
      74.20.           ( 74.7). , ,      74.7     74.20?    .

----------

